# B&b mesquite lump charcol?



## antrocks22 (Aug 21, 2015)

Was killing time walking around menards and noticed B&B mesquite lump charcol. It comes in 8 lb bags for $5.44. Wondering if anyone has experience with this.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 22, 2015)

That's 68 cents/pound for charcoal.  Wait another week and you can stock up on Kingsford Original at Lowes or Home Depot for about 27 cents/pound. 

Early on I read that charcoal infused with wood, especially a strong wood like mesquite, is not recommended for smoking.  Can add too much smoke flavor to the meat.


----------



## bbqwillie (Sep 19, 2015)

Charcoal infused with wood is for grills. It lets you grill your meat and get some smoke flavor into it at the same time. I'd personally avoid it for smoking, unless you don't intend to use any wood during the smoke. Frankly I don't think it does much good in either case. It's really more a gimmick. But that just my $.02.


----------

